# Engineering questions



## linuxpenguin (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello, (cliffs notes version at the bottom)

I am obviously brand new, but I have some career questions.

I was a nuclear operator in the navy, got out and pursued a career in the commercial nuclear world for operations. I was unfortunately medically disqualified for a siezure type incident.

Since I have my GI Bill to pay for my college, I am looking to pursue an education in engineering. I believe I want to puruse mechanical engineering, as it's more closely aligned to my personal preferences. (blah blah blah)

My question concerns "PE" stuff. I was recommended to pursue this as a career choice, but I am completely failing at finding much pertinent information on what this actually means... I have perused the forum, but it seems like everyone knows exactly what this is.

So my questions

1) What exactly is a PE? Any link on information would be appreciated.

2) Do mechanical engineers usually pursue PE licenses? If so, what kind of work do ME PE people do?

3) What does a PE usually get paid? No, money isn't my concern, but I do firmly believe in cost-benefit ratio's as well (time included).

Thank you for any time you can give to me. I apologize for my ignorance, I am just trying to get my life organized and planned haha.

Cliffs Notes -&gt; What does a PE license entail?


----------



## Phalanx (Mar 16, 2012)

linuxpenguin said:


> So my questions
> 
> 1) What exactly is a PE? Any link on information would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


1) A PE is a registered Professional Engineer. There are a few basic steps to becoming one:

A) Obtain an ABET accredited degree. Some states accept an Engineering Technology degree, but many require a bachelor's degree.
B) Take the Fundamentals of Engineering exam (aka FE or EIT exam). This is an 8 hour exam that is usually taken your senior year in college. At this point you are considered an engineer in training.
C) Gain 4 years of engineering experience working with/under a current PE
D) Take the Principles and Practice of Engineering Exam (aka PE exam). This is a second 8 hour exam that is taken after you gain the appropriate amount of experience. After passing this exam, you are considered a PE.
Check out what the National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying (NCEES) has to say about being a PE.
[indent=1[URL="%5Dhttp%3A//www.ncees.org/Licensure.php"]]http://www.ncees.org/Licensure.php[/URL]

Your state's specific requirements may vary slightly from what I said above. This website from NCEES could help you find your state boards website:
http://www.ncees.org/Licensing_boards.php http://www.ncees.org/Licensing_boards.php
http://www.ncees.org/Licensing_boards.php
2) I'm a structural engineer who primarily works in the high tech semiconductor industry. Most of the mechanical engineers at my company design systems associated with installing tools (i.e. expensive equipment used in the fabrication solar cells, computer chips, etc). The designs are usually centered around installing piping for chemicals, HVAC design, and maintaining tight temperature tolerances in the clean rooms. Almost all of the mechanical engineers are pursuing or already have a PE license. Those who have no desire for a PE will not progress beyond a staff level position and tend to have a stagnant career at my company. I encourage you to become a PE because it will benefit you and your career.

3) The pay will depend on where you live, what your company does, and the value (i.e. PE) that you bring to the company. You will make a decent living so long as you are good at what you do.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's my take. I'm a mechanical dude with a P.E. I work in the chemical industry and, as such, a P.E. license is not required. I got it because I could and it was a challenge. I have stamped and embossed Christmas cards and my books. I don't ever expect to use it professionally, nor do I ever expect to get paid more for those two letters. I may get reimbursed my renewal fees in the future, but I haven't yet.

Is that a good enough viewpoint from the real world, industrial P.E.?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^ what a slacker!


----------



## linuxpenguin (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen for the answers, much appreciated.

I must say, I align with master slacker's motives. The "prestige" and challenge of it kind of intrigues me. I am glad to see it will seem to pay off in the long run if puruse any kind of engineering management.

Would being a nuclear technician count towards engineering experience perhaps? The sheer amount of schooling I've had in reactor physics, thermo dynamics, fluid flow, and radiation/health physics has been somewhat vast already, I'd hate for that to go to waste...

Last question, I understand you do kind of an intern position as an EIT, but does that mean you must work directly for a PE, or does that just mean you apply to NCEES to be an EIT? I went through NCEES site a bit, but didn't see much on the matter.

Thanks again?


----------



## linuxpenguin (Mar 16, 2012)

Apparently I can't edit my posts -.-

I see that I must work for/under a licensed PE as an EIT, so I'll rephrase the question : Do I simply ask to be hired as an EIT through existing positons (i.e. job posting for a jr. engineer), or are there specific openings for EIT? Does internship during college apply towards work experience?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 16, 2012)

It all depends on your state's requirements. I didn't work under a single P.E. and I qualified for taking the test.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 18, 2012)

In general, internships while you are in college don't count towards your experience requirements. Although, a small number of states allow you to earn experience and apply for licensure without a degree in engineering or without a degree at all. Check with the board in the where you are interested in applying...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2012)

Penguin - let's take one thing at a time. Focus on finding the right college for you and the right major for you right now. I went into college thinking I was going to go ME. My school didn't require you to select a discipline until sophomore year, which was good. I was awful at physics, but could do chemistry in my sleep, so I re-evaluated things. Got some advice that pollution and manmade impacts will only get worse and regulations will only get tighter, so I figured environmental was a good major for my skill set with solid job prospects.

10 years later, I'm a site/civil.

One step at a time dude.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 19, 2012)

you are putting way too much thought into the EIT name. The EIT is really just a title given to one after they pass the FE/EIT exam. Some employers require having passed the FE for some positions others don't. It is just the first step in the process of getting the PE.


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Step 1. Get into college, get into Engineering college, pick a major (mechanical, as you suggested, though you may find one of the others is more interesting).

Step 2. Pass the FE/EIT and Graduate.

Somewhere during step one and two you'll discover if you want/need the PE. When I was there, I decided I didn't want/need it. 10+ years later, I decided to go for the PE, studied a lot, and passed. Even if I never use the PE in the legal/licensed sense, I feel it is another thing to separate me from others. It makes me more competitive in the job market.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 20, 2012)

Peele1 said:


> Even if I never use the PE in the legal/licensed sense, I feel it is another thing to separate me from others. It makes me more competitive in the job market.


^^^ This.

All else equal, if everyone interviewing for a position has a B.S., what's to distinguish one person from another? An M.S. helps (  ) and a P.E. on top of that helps again (  ).


----------

